# AMZNPS Cold Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 18, 2012)

Got some cheese smoking today. Have to get these done before my BBQ in June.








Yeah they smoke better with the bags off....HAHA







Apple pellets in my AMZNPS inside my MF Gas smoker (no flame)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2012)

Great start Rick!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking good Rick - you think that cheese is going to last til June 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and I am not talking about spoiling


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 18, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Looking good Rick - you think that cheese is going to last til June
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh yeah

I opened a smoked cheese that was done 12/2010. Havarti was very good.


----------



## sprky (Jan 18, 2012)

nepas said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> I opened a smoked cheese that was done 12/2010. Havarti was very good.


Holy moly Smoked cheese round my house don't last long it's hard to keep everyone out of it the 2 weeks while its mellowing.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 18, 2012)

Just pulled from cold AMZNPS smoke.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks great, I have some on now. Havarti from 2010...never lasts that long here. I did 10 lbs in November and it's all gone (gave 4 lbs as Christmas gifts).


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 18, 2012)

Getting ready for some down time.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks Great!!! nice Job!!!         ya if i had to predict....june too far out, you might want to start a back-up  batch.

Tom


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks great...now for the waiting


----------



## jno51 (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks good Rick. if your place works like mine it won't last long. I put on 10 lb this past weekend and we have gone thru 2 already. It's great when the wife and kids like it, just more time at  doing what we like.  "UP IN SMOKE"


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 19, 2012)

I can hardly keep up with your post!!

Your an animal


----------



## big casino (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice Rick! I wish I could get that color on mine


----------



## tlcase (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks great! I've got a small batch 3 1/2 lbs on myself as I type this. I've done about 25 lbs since Thanksgiving....bringing it to all the family gatherings and giving some away as gifts. Havarti has been my favorite so far.


----------



## tlcase (Jan 22, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> Nice Rick! I wish I could get that color on mine




At the risk of hijacking this thread....I've found in my experience that temps between 50-80 degrees lend themselves to better color on cheese. I've done some on some really cold days...like in the teens...and my chamber temp on my MES only got to around 50. Not such nice color. Now I've been turning the element on to 100 for a few minutes before starting mine and I'm able to keep things in the 60-70 degree range and it gets a nice color. If the temps drop too much, I simply kick the element on for a minute or two.


----------



## sprky (Jan 22, 2012)

very nice job


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 22, 2012)

Great looking cheese and very nice color.  I totally agree with tlcase about a little higher temp allowing for a darker color.  I think Scar or Al mentioned the same thing a while back and it's definitely true IMVHO.

-Salt


----------

